# Safe distance from hives?



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello All-
I am starting 2 hives in the spring and have been pondering where to put them...I have a few spots in mind, away from sight from the road, shelter on the north side, sunny spot, etc.

My question is, what is a safe distance from a hive to be walking, working in the yard, etc? I was considering putting one in a big flower bed, but I don't want to be worried about being stung or disturbing the hive when I'm weeding, or planting.

I have 35 acres, so I have lots of places that would work. I was kinda wanting them closer to the house, just so I can observe the girls at work

Thanks in advance for any and all tips!
-Charlotte


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Mine are easy to work around so long as I'm not directly in front of the entrances to the hives. They all sit about 15 yards from the driveway, facing about an acre of field. I bet I could move them closer...again, if I didn't mess with their flight pattern too much. They pretty much don't care about you in the area unless you have a hot hive or they have to kind of fly through you to get home.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Depends on the bees in the hive. most of my hives are headed by gentle queens and of those most are cordovans and I wouldn't think twice about putting them on my front porch and walking right in front of them every day.
I also have some hives that I won't go near without at least a veil.
Buy gentle bees. I suggest C.F.Khoenens and Sons to start with. I have yet to buy mean bees from them and most are noticibly gentle.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Apiary site*

Do you dry wash on a line? You don't want the bees flying over. 

Close to watch is fun I often stroll & look at mine in the AM at shop before I start actually doing something.

Good air drainage, ie a little high ground & sun.


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

You can stick them just south of the north shelter.
Why do you want them in the middle of the flower bed?
I wouldn't, because you are not able to work your bed freely in your shorts in summer.
Honey bees mostly avoid the odd flowers anyway, but they can still work them if you have the hives 20 yards or more
away.
They like open area to the south, [approaching and leaving space]
I had 2 hives close to my work area, like 15 yards, when I took the honey by brushing off bees from the comb, [a bad way] ....too invasive, bees didn't live me alone for about 2 weeks.
I have them all about 30 to 50 yards away now and I love it.
Konrad


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Charlotte said:


> My question is, what is a safe distance from a hive to be walking, working in the yard, etc?


Most times, one can work and walk right next to the hives, but I would recommend that they be placed at about 10 yards from activity areas. 



Charlotte said:


> I was considering putting one in a big flower bed, but I don't want to be worried about being stung or disturbing the hive when I'm weeding, or planting.


The bees will travel to the flower bed from afar. But If you wish to place one in the flowerbed for looks, I would recommend using a nuc for this purpose, or restricting them to a single deep. Generally, smaller colonies are less defensive, and are more prone to tolerate activity near the hive. 



Charlotte said:


> I have 35 acres, so I have lots of places that would work. I was kinda wanting them closer to the house, just so I can observe the girls at work


Close to the house is fine in most cases, but I would recommend that hives be placed at a distance of 60 yards from the house. The reason being, that if a colony becomes defensive, most of the time, guards will cease following at 40 to 50 yards, that will make it more pleasant sitting on the porch on bad bee days. 

Best Wishes,
Joe
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HistoricalHoneybeeArticles/


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

To answer your question, I would recommend 50 feet in front, 20 feet to each side, and a 10 feet to the rear, for normal foot traffic.

100 feet or more in all directions away from gathering areas, such as porches, yard swings, kids sandbox or swing set, ETC.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bee world*

Or with all your space& choices why not plan a special space for the Ranch Apiary? Plan like for a garden,...windbreaks, water, privacy, it can be a refuge for yourself, too... man that sounds like fun! I'm dying of envy!


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice...
I think I may put them toward the back 35, so to speak..
Got me thinking, why not plant some mint around the area in the spring before the bees come? Don't have to do much with mint. It just grows any old place and sort of takes over, and makes good bee food too! That way, I can still admire the hive amongst the flowers, have it out of the way so it won't cause problems, and it will give me a good reason to go for a walk! (Don't worry I can get there via ATV come honey harvest time/ feedings) Thanks again everyone for the ideas... Better to figure it out now, than realize I picked a bad spot later. The old 3 feet /3 mile rule would not be my friend in that situation! Have a great weekend beeks!!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Privacy and some space is always good, but I've had as many as 8 on my quarter-acre yard right on Main Street. We mow under and around them, my dogs and cats play in and around them, not yet had any problems.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Put them where you can see them from the house,*

because there is a lot of pleasure to be gained from spending 5-10 minutes at a time looking at the hive. If you have them out of sight, getting there is one more barrier to seeing them. 
Additionally, consider bears; A quick look at Google earth shows Vernon to be a delightful looking patchwork of woods and fields. Even though bears will become emboldened and brazen enough to approach houses you wouldn't want to make it too easy for them by placing hives in a bear's comfort zone. Adrian


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Charlotte,

I would vote to find a place for two hives near your house. When you inevidebly add more hives, then think of a place to keep them away from home. While sun, direction of flight and other considerations are nice to think about, bees can thrive in areas without them. To see them out of your window, or walk over to watch the flight of new bees in the late afternoon, is the reason that I keep them.

I have hives with entrances directed east, west and south. I have some with morning sun, some with afternoon sun, some with full sun and they all do well as long as they get 6 hours or so a day in the summer. 

You have had some pretty good advice about distances to keep the hives away from activity areas, but I will add a little. The main consideration is the front. Also 180 degrees from the front entrance. This is the area that the guard bees will patrol. So I can work around my hives right up to the hive without worry in the back and the sides up to where the guards can see me. 

If you have the hive entrance aimed away from activity areas, I think that you could keep them within 30-50 feet away as long as the entrance is aimed away from the activity. They will even mostly fly over a woven wire fence (the type with 2" squares). So you could put up some type of barrier to encourage them to fly up and over it, you can even have them closer.

I have some hives between blueberry bushes. So I have a bush, hive, bush, hive, etc. I stick the entrance out a little in front of the bushes and even though the branches touch the hives sometimes, I pick blueberries without worry.

Try to find a place near your house for a couple and I think you will be glad that you did.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Wow- a wealth of knowlege right at my finger tips, I love this forum I may have to really give this some thought. Part of me really wants them near the house, just to see them in action. The good news is I have all winter to ponder the idea. I think I will keep an eye how and where the snow piles up too. Good idea about the bears. I haven't seen one around our property for about 2 years, but a friend of mine less than 3 miles away has seen one recently...I really don't want to have to deal with the mess that could ensue if bears figure out there is a good honey supply in their back yard! We don't have many here, but one is all it takes. Maybe a spot near the house in the horse pasture would work out too. A string of hot wire across a corner would keep the horses out. They are used to it and respect it well. Big pasture, so it's not like they would be confined, and have to be near the hives all the time. I have never seen any bear activity anywhere near the pasture either.  Thanks everyone for your ideas, I really appreciate it!


----------

